# I am so happy i am so happy oh my



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

I just received a call from my choice breeder and my CHOCOLATE GOURAMIS ARE IN ! I will get them in about a week . I will be adding blackwater extract (instead of peat because thats what they're in already) so i need to know if there are any tricks of thr trade that will help me along and ensure the viability of this/ my marvelous and delicate fish Please share. OMG i am so happy, it took months to get these fish, now i must reread all the articles i have saved and make my final preperations to the tank, guess dinner out is off now, $$$ and lots of it is about to be spent.I will be checking in later by for now.Thanks for any response


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats on the chocolate gouramis. They're a beautiful fish. They had some at one of my LFS for quite a long time but last time I went there they didn't have them anymore. A challenging fish to keep I hear. Good luck with them.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay  congrats.
would love to see some pictures some time.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Peat could have saved you your bucks instead of blackwater extract. What is the difference between peat and blackwater extract? It's simply tannins that you are looking for which peat can do the job better as it can last for quite awhile and is cheaper as well.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks jeaninel and willow. The pics i promise.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the new fish Good luck with them!!


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Peat could have saved you your bucks instead of blackwater extract. What is the difference between peat and blackwater extract? It's simply tannins that you are looking for which peat can do the job better as it can last for quite awhile and is cheaper as well.


hi lupin, i can still choose to swutch to peat. I'm located in s.florida, we have very hard water i'll be using peat or black water extract to soften, help lower ph and slightly tint the water. Any opinion on which one might be best? My tap ph is 8.9,i use nova aqua plus and ph down acid buffer i'm not sure what ph these guys are in yet, i'll know monday.Does one have any antibacterial effects?do you know where to get the almond leaves? thanks lupin , i'll stand by


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Congrats on the new fish Good luck with them!!


Thank you, so much. I feel like the babies have come early, since i had such a difficult time getting them that i was going to use my QT as a holding tank while i changed my main tank, i really had the net out and was going to do it this weekend. Thankfully i got the call this afternoon.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

catfishtabbi said:


> hi lupin, i can still choose to swutch to peat. I'm located in s.florida, we have very hard water i'll be using peat or black water extract to soften, help lower ph and slightly tint the water. Any opinion on which one might be best? My tap ph is 8.9,i use nova aqua plus and ph down acid buffer i'm not sure what ph these guys are in yet, i'll know monday.Does one have any antibacterial effects?do you know where to get the almond leaves? thanks lupin , i'll stand by


 Ditch pH down. It's snake oil chemical. If your water is really hard, then you need RO water mixed with a portion of tapwater to keep most of the minerals and use peat to get to the desired pH level. This is a very tedious process though. Tannins have beneficial effects such a minimizing bacterial infections. Blackwater extract is basically tannins leached from Indian almond leaves, peat, etc. Oak leaves are your cheaper alternatives.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

LUPIN, so peat alone will lower my ph to under seven? how long do you think that takes thanks, i have no time to play. and i see i don't really need the leaves then.R?O water is not out of the question .it may be necessary since they're shocking the water now.I did'nt know about the acid i have to use it in my planted tank ,I don't have an r/o unit i'll be purchasing by the 5g container.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

catfishtabbi said:


> LUPIN, so peat alone will lower my ph to under seven? how long do you think that takes thanks, i have no time to play. and i see i don't really need the leaves then.R?O water is not out of the question .it may be necessary since they're shocking the water now.I did'nt know about the acid i have to use it in my planted tank ,I don't have an r/o unit i'll be purchasing by the 5g container.


 It will take a lot of peat to ower the pH if your hardness is very high. Like I said, you have to do it with the RO water to accomplish what you want.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!! They are sooooo beautiful!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Was just wondering if you got your chocolates yet and how it was going? They had more of them at one of my LFS.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Just a questions, and i don't mean anything offensive by it:
what is the attraction of these fish? i think they are cute, but IMHO there are much prettier fish out there. Is it the challenge of keeping them alive that people like? i researched them just a tad, and it seems like they are incredibly difficult to keep alive...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You'll have better luck with _Sphaerichthys vaillanti_. These ones are more colorful at least or try the licorice gouramis. The only issue is constant supply of live foods unless these fish are weaned on commercial foods which is a very tricky process.


----------

